
Top 100 Adobe Passwords with Count - AndrewDucker
http://stricture-group.com/files/adobe-top100.txt
======
AndrewDucker
Submitted because the list demonstrates how awful most people's passwords are.

Truly terrifying.

~~~
ballard
Yup. I would think a sane password policy would also disallow neighboring
characters on any keyboard and sequential characters in any language. It could
be a pain to implement, but it's better than doing nothing.

~~~
yaph
No that's not sane. As you say yourself it is a pain to implement and complex
code is more prone to errors.

It is far more easy to require a minimum length and choose a sane minimum, 8
is not.

Also see this XKCD [http://xkcd.com/936/](http://xkcd.com/936/) as an
information theory refresher.

